# Geo peptides products



## dongerlord33 (Oct 22, 2015)

Anyone use this company before? looking at GW 501516 and MK 2866
Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 22, 2015)

I've tried their aromasin. It was garbage.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 22, 2015)

I know it might sound stupid, but the first thing I look in a company that manufacture peptides is the IGF-1.

If the IGF-1 is recombinant (produced in E.coli.), I give them a chance and assume they are serious.

If not, I don't bother purchasing anything from them.

It's just my way of thinking, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## dongerlord33 (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks guys I appreciate your help


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 23, 2015)

Don't bother with SARMs now days.  

Sarm search is the only decent spot and they are a million bux each there.  

98% of all other suppliers are bunk.  Or 95% bunk.


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 28, 2015)

Yea I had a few different sarms from a couple different rc sites and I'm sure they were just sugar water lol


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 16, 2015)

I ran there aromasin at 25 mg a day and was running 600 mg a week of test e.my blood work showed my estro at 19


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 16, 2015)

Their prices are about half of what others are charging. it's tempting but I gotta hear more positive reviews.


----------



## bugman (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm a firm believer.  You get what you pay for.


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 23, 2015)

I was excited at first by their prices...but underdosed stuff isn't worth it.


----------



## Revelations (Apr 13, 2016)

Recently ordered their clen and it was clen; but unsure if it was accurately dosed since this was my first time trying it. At 40mcg I had some shakes, but from my understanding 40 should of had me shaking like a junkie. As far as ordering liquid sarms; I wouldn't risk it. If your set on this do some research for capsules or raw powder. Ostarine can be found dirt cheap in capsule form.


----------



## 956Vette (Apr 13, 2016)

Totally incompetent operation, do not trust madison james/whatever or geo peptides to supply anything but snake oil. At the very least, they know the consumer has the ultimate power, as they are in the USA accepting cc for chems...stand your ground, you'll get refunded in full.


----------



## liyi900714 (Apr 27, 2016)

suggest top peptide


----------



## pg8629 (May 30, 2016)

dongerlord33 said:


> Anyone use this company before? looking at GW 501516 and MK 2866
> Any feedback would be appreciated.



I heard geo is garbage man almost all of them are shit and bunk. Better of finding a trusted ugl that has what your looking for. Or Atleast if ur going to go with research company order a little just to sample. Also u can't trust them review websites either there all getting kick backs and control all there reviews. Best thing to probably do is find a source for raws from like China , I know China has allot bunk and garbage but with some research and testing of chemical u just might find a good source for what your looking for. Just takes allot of research bro but importing the raw is probably ur best bet for quilty and not getting under dosed garbage. If u do go the raw route just send some of it to a lab to get tested to make sure the quality of the chemical and that it's actually the chemical they claim it is. Allot of them will send u like 10 to 12 grams of the raw chemical to sample and try but not for free. Shipping these days is allot cheaper from china then it use to be. Good luck and hope u find what your looking for bro!


----------

